# What shot glasses to weigh shots on a classic?



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all,

what shot glasses are people using to weigh their shots out? Just got some thin scales to put on my drip tray but the shot glasses I have don't fit. They are the happy donkey 1.5oz ones and 55mm tall which appears to be too tall.

Thanks


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

I usually put my coffee cup straight onto the scales and pull a shot into that. Saves faffing with extra bits.

Will your coffee cups fit under?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Two options that I know of. Try get hold of a slimline drip tray or use a naked pf. Obviously not ideal if you want to pour into two shot glasses though.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Two options that I know of. Try get hold of a slimline drip tray or use a naked pf. Obviously not ideal if you want to pour into two shot glasses though.


Ah yeah, I don't have the splitter on my pf. So I have to do separate shots. Which does help with the height issue.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

I originally bought this shot glass. Has a handle and markings both sides. Fits under the two cup spout thing on my pf.

Rhinowares Shot Pitcher 3oz with Handle https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FAV4DJM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_G.J1zbSZF1XS3

Used to use it to weigh into but ended up pulling separate shots straight into the cup.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> I usually put my coffee cup straight onto the scales and pull a shot into that. Saves faffing with extra bits.
> 
> Will your coffee cups fit under?


possibly but I'm still dialling in my machine so wanted to use something clear. Will try the cup though to see if it fits.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Two options that I know of. Try get hold of a slimline drip tray or use a naked pf. Obviously not ideal if you want to pour into two shot glasses though.


I'm a total newbie so not sure a naked PF will help me lol. A slimline drip tray would be ideal


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

GingerBen said:


> possibly but I'm still dialling in my machine so wanted to use something clear. Will try the cup though to see if it fits.


The shot glass I linked to is wide and short enough to fit my twin outlet on the Gaggia pf. I think the free happy donkey ones are a little too narrow.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

_shakeyjake_ said:


> I originally bought this shot glass. Has a handle and markings both sides. Fits under the two cup spout thing on my pf.
> 
> Rhinowares Shot Pitcher 3oz with Handle https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FAV4DJM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_G.J1zbSZF1XS3
> 
> Used to use it to weigh into but ended up pulling separate shots straight into the cup.


These are good


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

There are a few methods...

1. remove drip tray and place a mug under the pressure outlet pipe, then you have loads of room for what ever you want to use.

2. a 3d printed low height drip tray

3. these tiny jugs, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000EHIA6A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks all. Will go for the drip tray removal first and see how that goes. Those little shot jugs look good though


----------

